# Hello



## TomyN (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, the friendly header asked me to say hello to all, so I do that

H E L L O to A L L from Germany

Be blessed

Tomy


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

I see that you already know how to post questions. Keep asking questions, keep learning. Also don't be afraid to provide answers either. We all learn from each other here.

Dennis


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2007)

Guten Tag Wie Gehts ? Ok that's it for My German. <Ich verstat Bahnhoff> Welcome Aboard. Good to see more Europeans here. I look forward to reading your insights.


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 19, 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 21, 2007)

PhantomD said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue!



Silly boy, that's French... 

And TomyN, willkommen zum Controlbooth. (I love Google translate, when it works properly.)


----------

